# The Feline Spirit - a poem



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

And God asked the feline spirit
Are you ready to come home?
Oh yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
And, as a cat, you know I am most able
To decide anything for myself.

Are you coming then? asked God.
Soon, replied the whiskered angel,
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled.
For, you see, they need me, quite certainly.

But don't they understand, asked God
That you'll never leave them?
That your souls are intertwined for all eternity?
That nothing is created or destroyed?
It just is...forever and ever and ever.

Eventually they will understand,
Replied the glorious cat.
For I will whisper into their hearts
That I am always with them.
I just am...forever and ever and ever.










(--Author Unknown--)

The story I have posted in Cat tails is heartwarming (and proof for some that the bond exists and goes beyond the material wolrd).
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=35042
I hope you will enjoy it as much as me and my friends did.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, thats nice, thank you


----------

